# First



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Man that thing just got distroyed! I caught a pretty big blue gill today (5-6 inches) and my 3 reds just destroyed it a secong ago. Sorry I don't have a cam or I would post some pics.

P.S. They only ate the second half, but it was gone in seconds


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Wish I could have seen it!!! Congratulations first!! I'll let you know when I get mine.
Bigb

125 gallon Nada
45 Nada


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum_*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cool sh^%
wish there would of been pics


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah dude, bluegills are fun to feed to piranha. I have been feeding my three different specie piranha plenty of bluegills this summer. It sure is cheaper because I live on a lake. My piranha eat all but the head, and the first one I fed was pregnant. The eggs went everywhere and my plecos had a field day!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice maybe the next time i go coarse fishing any sml fish i catch may be kept to feed my p's ,
dixon


----------

